# Flashing the high eave of a shed roof



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

Shingle all the way up then add what I call a peak cap, I think you can also use the comp trim just like it was a gable.

There should be a drip edge on the gable, I am too lazy to draw it.

As for fastening it I would screw the vertical section into the fascia. If I was in a high wind area I would screw down through the peak cap (in addition to the other fastener) and shingles into the deck. I would not use a nail and tar...a screw with a gasket would be better. And yes, it is larger than the normal drip edge on top...I like 4 to 5 inches.

Depending on the roof product and where my courses fall will determine the actual dimensions of the peak cap. It is usually custom made to the actual pitch of the roof so it is not a stock item.

If you didn't want to see any fasteners you could do a two piece system. The first piece is nailed down and we call it a cleat and the peak cap would snap into it...far more complicated than needed but a cleaner look.


----------

